

CEO of NPR: News won't go paywall. Calls it a "mass delusion" in the industry - pclark
http://www.newsweek.com/id/208703/

======
subpixel
News may be a commodity, but quality isn't.

I'd pay $6.99/month to access all NYTimes content online, if not paying meant
not being able to get beyond the first page of any story over 24hrs old.

That said, NPR might be the only brand able to compete for my attention
online, if they really put muscle into web content and develop "print" talent
to rival the likes of the Times.

~~~
sammyo
Exactly, and there are a good 50-100 thousand of folks like you. Er, maybe
total in the world. Now will that pay the infrastructure and salaries of the
business like the Times? But that's probably true for only one newspaper, will
you also pay $6.99 to the Seattle PI, Dallas News, Minnesota Star Tribune?
Perhaps the news industry is at the moment of metamorphosis just before it
becomes a beautiful online butterfly, it'll be incredible after the transition
but it's very vulnerable in the pupa stage...

~~~
absconditus
Your numbers are a bit off. New York Times circulation:

1,039,031 Daily

1,451,233 Sunday

~~~
phillmv
Don't both of those cost much more than $6.99/mo?

~~~
dantheman
A lot of the value of a newspaper is the physical manifestation of it. If
you're in front of a computer there are many other sources that are free,
whereas if you have a paper you can easily read it away from a machine, and
people understand the costs involved in manufacturing/delivering it.

I think paywalls will exist for content that provides value or that one is
assumed to read, but for general news it probably won't work.

------
gehant
"News is a commodity; I'm sorry to say."

But quality, unique content is not...

There are many viable solutions that have yet to be tested & they might not
resemble "paywalls."

Media outlets need to understand & appropriately segment their _customers_
i.e. people willing to pay for specific products/services.

Regarding who might pay and how much, if content providers can tease out WTP
across their viewer base, they are much more likely to build a paid model that
could work.

Finally, what's that ubiquitous phrase..."And from viewers like you"? Oh
that's right, NPR is kinda free - it's just that without _paying viewers_ it
would cease to exist. Strange how that works...

On a side note: The rest of the article about NPR.org was useful to see how a
radio oriented news org is moving content online.

------
TrevorJ
NPR is also gov. and listener supported. Not the same model employed by other
news outlets.

~~~
mmc
I didn't think it was government supported, so I checked - from
<http://www.npr.org/about/privatesupport.html> :

"A very small percentage -- between one percent to two percent of NPR's annual
budget -- comes from competitive grants sought by NPR from federally funded
organizations, such as the Corporation for Public Broadcasting, National
Science Foundation and the National Endowment for the Arts."

So I was wrong. That page also says that NPR's revenue mostly comes from
membership dues and fees from stations, sponsorship and retail sales.

